# 600A service - TX



## JewelBoxHomes (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll try to keep it short. Started construction, load calc's said 400A service. Mid-way through, clients add stuff (ever heard of that happening?) and now we need 600A service. Electrician sends quote for upgrade and we send work order authorizing it. His quote calls for him to use the following for a 205LF underground service from the pole to the house service entry (3ea 200A panels inside):


















Pole transformers are strictly single phase, more than double the needed power (according to poco=Centerpoint). 

Different electrician is doing work after move-in and notices standard 320A meter and can, not the required CT Can. 

A. Do the cables look correct to carry the 600A service from the pole?
B. Roughly how much time will it take the new electrician to remove the 400A meter can and wire in a CT Can and meter?


Any help appreciated.


----------



## JewelBoxHomes (Jul 12, 2013)

JewelBoxHomes said:


> I'll try to keep it short. Started construction, load calc's said 400A service. Mid-way through, clients add stuff (ever heard of that happening?) and now we need 600A service. Electrician sends quote for upgrade and we send work order authorizing it. His quote calls for him to use the following for a 205LF underground service from the pole to the house service entry (3ea 200A panels inside):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cut and paste didnt work:

Underground Utilities:
(2) 3" Sch 40 PVC Conduits with (6) 3/0 Copper Service Feed

Service:
Underground Service Entry, Gutter, Current Transducer Can, 600 Amp Main Breaker


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why not ask the new guy doing the work? Or get a second quote?

I am of the strong feeling this should be asked over on Contractortalk.com, as opposed to here.


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

In before the lock. I would try Contractortalk.com,


----------

